# Braxton: Watch me Grow! Male Dane Puppy



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I figured I'd do the same for Braxton that I did for Zailey, and update a puppy picture thread. I got new pictures today, and I had to share them. I might even get more tomorrow if it's sunny and warm out. Otherwise, every Friday is picture day! Eek.

Braxton
DOB: March 10, 2011
Photos: March 25, 2011


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SUPER cute!!! It looks like he's smiling in the second picture.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's gorgeous. I can hardly wait to meet him in three weeks!!! I'm so excited :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful guy! I bet the older ones can't wait to have the sharp puppy teeth all over them again lol!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a looker!!!! :eyebrows:


:tongue:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Puppy dane!! AHHH! So flippin' adorable. You gotta post about a zillion pics PLEASE!


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful colours and what a face!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

So sweet! I can smell the puppy breath from here!
Love his coloring!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, Have I been AWFUL at updating this or what?!
I get pictures of Braxton every Friday, and I am *SO* in love with him already. I get to make the 12 hour drive to meet him this weekend, and I'm so excited. natalie will be flying into SLC to makee the trek with me. Wish us luck, we MAY be sleeping in the car at some point. HAHA> 

Ok, ok, now for what y'all really care about:

BRAXTON
4 weeks


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah freakin' dorable!!! He's totally posing in the second picture. LOVE!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG. I don't even have words for describing that much cuteness! He is a doll! Can't wait until he gets to come home.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats, he is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh man oh man! He is going to be AMAZING as he grows! Look at the head piece on that boy! Sheeeeeeeeeesh.. haha I can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

He is so adorable!!! I love his brindle coat.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too!!! The brindle is just handsome!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

AdrianVall said:


> Oh man oh man! He is going to be AMAZING as he grows! Look at the head piece on that boy! Sheeeeeeeeeesh.. haha I can't wait to see him grow!


Do breeds other than Mastiffs have "head pieces"? 

Love love love the brindle! What a cutie


----------

